# Can you display rear camera while drivin forward?



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

You'll need constant power to the camera. Normally they're being fed by the reverse lights. I wouldn't do this with your stock screen cause then you'll lose everything else. 
I recommend you get a mirror that functions both as mirror and as backup camera for that. Tons on Ebay.


----------



## rhodomel (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks Mick! Now I am disappointed. Lousy GM design.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

you could easily wire a switch in and make it work that way, if i'm not mistaken?


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

rhodomel said:


> Thanks Mick! Now I am disappointed. Lousy GM design.



I'm interested, please explain how they cheesed out on the design?


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Mick said:


> You'll need constant power to the camera. Normally they're being fed by the reverse lights. I wouldn't do this with your stock screen cause then you'll lose everything else.
> I recommend you get a mirror that functions both as mirror and as backup camera for that. Tons on Ebay.



I seriously doubt the camera is fed from the reverse lights. I can see the reverse lights triggering the camera via the network in the car but powering the camera? No way.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

GE Axiom said:


> you could easily wire a switch in and make it work that way, if i'm not mistaken?


That's what I was told by the tech from my dealership. Just a switch was needed to be able to do that. As to where to add the switch, I din't ask as I wasn't interested when he offered me the option/feature for the reverse cam. 

cheers!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

FWIW, in _some_ states it's *unlawful* to have a TV visible to the driver while moving (forward)...so be forewarned.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Wonder if this "TV" law applies to it being your rear view mirror. 

I also want to add that using your stock back up camera as a rear view wouldn't be very beneficial since it's too low to get an actual view of your surroundings. It would need to be located above the trunk line to be able to cover your blind spots.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Here in cali it's illegal, for my parents suburban they have some kind of mod "hack" that allows them to watch movies leave the camera on all that stuff you can't do while moving... Anyone heard of something similar for the cruze? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jimw606 (Aug 9, 2013)

My wife's 2012 veracruz can. They had the Alpine system.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

My civic has an Alpine system with DVD bypass installed. How mine works, anyway is that it needs to see the ground from the E brake cable to function. (If the E brake is raised, you can't be driving, so you can watch tv.) The simple bypass is to run the ground wire from the head unit into a bare piece of steel and attach it, with a switch inbetween. So there is a process to enable DVD video: Handbrake, up, down, and back up. The second time the DVD player sees ground it activates DVD mode. So, you need to flip the switch once, twice, and a third time to make it work while your driving. This is illegal, I don't recommend it and I have never actually watched movies while driving my car. However, in order to access simple menus on my Alpine unit like change date + time or even change some simple sound settings you had to be in DVD mode so I installed the bypass.

The rear camera is probably very similar. Once it sees the rear lights are on it enables the camera. I don't see why the rear light's couldn't power the camera as well since it's close and the camera probably uses very little electricity.


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

Technically if you have the manual you can clutch and try to shift into reverse (the synchros won't let you fully shift anyway, but it goes without saying to not let the clutch out while doing this), and the camera will come on, even while you're still rolling forward. I've done it once or twice, but let it go on the record that it shouldn't be done. It's very possible to damage your car and/or cause a crash if you're not super insanely careful, and it probably scares the pants off of the people driving behind you when your reverse lights come on. So yeah, don't do that, haha.


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

This is a terrible idea. 

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

Roccityroller said:


> This is a terrible idea.
> 
> This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


Exactly why I told him he shouldn't do it, haha. Just pointing out that it's feasible.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

My appradio 2 was able to camera anytime as well. I also bypassed the movies as well with the parking brake switch mod. It was done for other reasons than watch movies. Your passengers are also locked out of features untill you stop and parking brake on. One good use is to spot PA troopers hiding behind stuff you already passed. Those sneaky ****s


----------

